# Television



## macta123

Hi Friends,

What is a Television called in your language?


----------



## diegodbs

In Spanish "televisión".


----------



## id:roya

In Chinese: 电视 dian4shi4
In Japanese: テレビ terebi
In German: Fernsehen


----------



## zaby

In French : télévision 
In Portuguese : televisão


----------



## parakseno

Romanian: televiziune


----------



## alby

Croatian : Televizija

Nataša


----------



## Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

Czech: televize (service/appliance) | televizor (just appliance)
Slovak: televízia | televízor
Polish: telewizja | telewizor


----------



## beatrizg

In Greek:
*τηλεόραση (tileórasi)*


----------



## badgrammar

In Turkish:
"Televizyon", and I think "uzagörüm" is an older version of the word, combing the idea of uzak (far) and görüm (I see), which is kinda' cute and old-fashioned...


----------



## mahaz

In Urdu, it is called 'تىوى' (T.V)


----------



## poul

Danish: Fjernsyn


----------



## ~*LaNa-J*~

*in Arabic* : تلفاز 
*in Hebrew* : טילויזיה
*in Italian* : televisione


----------



## Roshini

In Malay - Televisyen
In Tagalog - telebisyon

Have fun!!!!


----------



## übermönch

Russian - Televiden'ye (Телевиденье)
Tele+seeing.

Televizor (Телевизор) is the thing used to watch TV.
In german it's Fernsehen and Fernseher.


----------



## Bosta

Icelandic = sjónvarp


----------



## JLanguage

~*LaNa-J*~ said:
			
		

> *in Arabic* : تلفاز
> *in Hebrew* : טילויזיה
> *in Italian* : televisione


 
Lana, or one of the other Arabic-speakers, could you transliterate the Arabic word for television for me and the other foreros who don't speak Arabic. I'll transliterate the Hebrew.

Hebrew: טלויזיה 
Televizya​


----------



## cherine

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Lana, or one of the other Arabic-speakers, could you transliterate the Arabic word for television for me and the other foreros who don't speak Arabic.


Here's the transliteration of what Lana proposed : *Tilfaaz*.
But in Egypt we say *television تليفزيون/تلفزيون*, either with English pronounciation, or with "deformed" French pronounciation : telefezion (the "o" is rather long, and the "n" is pronounced, not nasal)


----------



## betulina

Two more languages:

in Catalan it's _televisió _and in Basque it's _telebista_. 

However, in Catalan and Spanish the _TV set_ is _televisor._

Cheers!


----------



## DonManuel_CH

in swiss german it is "fernseh"


----------



## optimistique

In  Dutch it is simply "televisie" or also frequently used its abbreviation "tv/teevee".


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish*: televisio
There is also in use a nickname "töllötin", that can be translated as "gogglebox" or "idiot box".


----------



## elroy

cherine said:
			
		

> Here's the transliteration of what Lana proposed : *Tilfaaz*.
> But in Egypt we say *television تليفزيون/تلفزيون*, either with English pronounciation, or with "deformed" French pronounciation : telefezion (the "o" is rather long, and the "n" is pronounced, not nasal)


 
In Palestinian Arabic we also say تلفزيون (pronounced "tilfizyon" or "talfizyon").

تلفاز ("tilfaaz") is an "Arabized" form of the word, used in standard Arabic.  Basically, it uses the same consonants in the Western word and adds certain vowels that make it sound more Arabic. 

Then there's the purely Arabic creation مرناه (mirnaah) which is not only standard but very rare.  I think it was only created so that we can say we have a word for "television" based on Arabic roots (the word is based on the root for "to see").


----------



## dusica

Serbian:televizija/televizor


----------



## instantREILLY

*Korean*
텔레비젼 - t'ellebijyôn
텔레비 - t'ellebi
티비 - t'ibi


----------



## Whodunit

Although it is "Fernsehen" in German, it is often abbreviated as "TV" (pronunciation: thé fao¹).

¹French pronunciation


----------



## Bienvenidos

In Farsi, it is a borrowed word from English.

Farsi:

Tuluzoon


----------



## linguist786

a slang way of saying it in Gujarati would be "Dabbo" literally meaning "Box".

Otherwise they'd just say "television" (in an indian accent of course  hehe)


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*tèlèvisi* (*v* is generally pronounced like *f*)
*tèvè
tèpè
tivi
tipi
*


----------



## avok

badgrammar said:


> In Turkish:
> "Televizyon", and I think "uzagörüm" is an older version of the word, combing the idea of uzak (far) and görüm (I see), which is kinda' cute and old-fashioned...


 

I am sorry but "uzagörüm" does not exist in Turkish. The only word for TV is "televizyon".


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: Telebisyon/TV


----------



## bb3ca201

Gaelic: "telebhisean" (the spelling looks strange, I know...but it's pronounced as in English)


----------



## valdo

In* Latvian*:

televīzija


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

television set (the appliance) = *televidilo*
television (the medium) = *televido*

There is even a single verb for the concept of _to watch TV_:  *televidi*.


----------



## avok

bb3ca201 said:


> Gaelic: "telebhisean" (the spelling looks strange, I know...but it's pronounced as in English)


 
Is it pronounced as "televi*s*ion" or "televi*sh*ion" ?


----------



## Saluton

In Russian, a standard form would be телевидение (televideniye). Ukrainian: телебачення (telebachennya).


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian

formal: televízió
informal: tévé


----------

